

How Do U.S., Indian Developers Really Match Up? - Garbage
http://www.itbusinessedge.com/cm/blogs/tennant/how-do-us-indian-developers-really-match-up/?cs=47610

======
parfe
Based only on my experience with outsourced work, this:

"That the gap has narrowed, Desai said, is attributable simply to Indian
programmers having gained more experience"

becomes

"That the gap has narrowed, Desai said, is attributable simply to Indian
programmers rampantly cheating"

but I could just be incredibly bitter from bad experiences.

edit: I can't decide if this comment is coming across as racist or not, but I
just can't put any faith in the Indian education system anymore. Seeing a
masters degree in computer science on a resume has never failed to disappoint.

------
lutorm
Who are taking these tests? Unless it is an unbiased sample of the population,
the results may not have any relation to those of the whole population. If,
for example, people looking for a job, as opposed to those that already have
jobs, are more likely to take the test, that would arguably lead to a
depression of scores compared to the entire population. If working conditions
in India are such that more developers take the tests, that would then skew
the Indian scores higher than the American ones. Or maybe the other way
around. Such a study would be very difficult to make unbiased, and without
quantification of the biases the results are really meaningless.

------
ajitk
These "tests" are hardly a measure of competence. A good quantitative score to
measure competence should be measured over a longer period of time.

There are good programmers in India. But the signal to noise ratio is very
high. IMO, this is attributed to an over abundance of engineering colleges
with poor faculty quality.

